# Running Y



## sparty (Oct 13, 2014)

Figuring this was one of the last good weather weekends I put the Kayak's on-top the truck, the bikes on the back, and headed for Running Y.  About 265 miles from Portland to Running Y. 

We stayed in the 3 bedroom Chalet.  Was very nice.  I thought I would share some of the Kayak experience since I mentioned it in another thread.

Having been to Running Y a couple times before passing through to CA and LV, I was familiar with the resort but never scouted it too closely for Kayaking. 

I went to the back of the resort where there is a semi-documented launch area.  Wow! Pretty hard to launch in this area - was a tire floating and other debris was washed up on the "ramp".  The ramp looks like it was meant to be a boat ramp but never completed.   Possible to launch on the lakes edge there but I decided against it - summer time I may do it, but lot of algae and water wasn't exactly clean.

Instead I went to Malone Springs and launched from there.  The road in to Malone springs is very hard to see and looked like more of a forest road.  But from here you can float 4 miles downstream to Rocky Pt in a national wildlife refuge.. Very nice!

I met a professionally organized tour group who were also kayaking.  They had wet suits on, very safety minded, but I didn't.. Just life jackets on-board.  They were enjoying the experience a lot.

I also met up with 3 locals duck hunting.  They had a working golden retriever, felt bad for the dog because he was in the water a lot, hypothermia a real risk, but owners had 12 gauge shot guns so I wasn't going to say anything.

Bottom line - Running Y is a fantastic place/area to Kayak and explore the waterways.  Most may want to use a professional tour and it's relatively cheap, but for people like me who go out on their own, it works nicely to stay at the resort and then take advantage of the wonderful outdoor environment the area has to offer.

It's a unique experience to Worldmark in terms of the remoteness and ability to self explore.  Hawaii and other places may be somewhat similar but I consider them way more commercialized.


----------



## winifredxu (Oct 16, 2014)

*funny and helpful information*

hi, I just want to thank you for taking the time to document your resort review of the Running Y. It's remote and I have been wondering if I should go there some day, and your review gave me more perspective. 

Also really enjoyed your style of writing, the witty comment about the owner with a gun. Thank you.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 23, 2014)

I also appreciate the information Sparty.  My husband has taken quite a liking to kayaking and now that we have 2 kayaks I'm hoping to join him.
Joan


----------

